# Orijen White Paper



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i've never seen this...maybe many of you have.....i think this was published in 1998...regardless it is a very interesting read. 

i didn't want to post it in the canned/kibble section because i don't want to offend anyone....

but isn't this considered scientific, as it is a white paper? and also, isn't this a booyah for raw?

http://www.orijen.ca/orijen/ORIJEN_White_paper.pdf


----------



## Pimzilla (May 1, 2011)

Thank you for that link!

I'm gonna send that to my mum who has a Sheltie who has had diarrhea on and off for soon 3 years. She has spent so much money on tests at the vet that the insurance won't cover it anymore and still she don't think that a raw diet would help her dog. But she agrees a natural diet probably is better. So not sure why she can't be bothered to try...


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow, +1 and a whole new respect for Orijen :biggrin:

Thanks for sharing this Magicre!!!


----------



## Ioana (May 1, 2011)

I can't believe my eyes... It sounds like a PMR manifesto. I was almost expecting that the person who wrote this to announce, at the end, that he is resigning from the pet food industry. :tongue:

But, wait! Here, in Romania, even Orijen isn't good. It has too much protein...


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I've always considered Orijen and Acana to be the kibble that I would feed my dogs if I were to feed kibble.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Orijen's protein content is related to the fact that it has more meat than most kibbles...And it is by dry weight. If you think about the diet you are feeding your dogs, it's almost purely protein. I think Orijen is the best kibble out there right now, it's protein content is definitely of the best compared to the other kibbles available.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Ioana said:


> But, wait! Here, in Romania, even Orijen isn't good. It has too much protein...


No it doesn't.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> No it doesn't.


I think he's joking/being sarcastic. At least that's how I took it. :wink:


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I took it as being blunt? Because, really, it doesn't have too much protein...


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

CavePaws said:


> I took it as being blunt? Because, really, it doesn't have too much protein...


I'm talking about the person so said orijen is too much protein... I assumed that person was joking...


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh, lol. Okay. I wonder if it was? The internet can be so shady. Oh well! The point is, Ioana feeds raw. ;p


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

I read this awhile back, and it really is a great read.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

I need to print this and sneak it into everyones shopping bags at work <_< >_>.
Seriously though, this needs to be spread out, somehow...


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I agree it's unfortunate that it is 30 full pages :lol: or it would be nice and viable to pass around at pet stores


----------



## Ioana (May 1, 2011)

Of course I was joking  . I realize that what I feed has more protein than Orijen and that there is no problem with that.


----------

